# Got 2 free Toro 3650 dropped off to me



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

A few weeks ago I met a Hispanic landscaper & grass cutter waiting for the parts store to open. I was talking to him in my broken Spanish, he was smiling, his English was good, I knew it. I told him I had used snowblowers for sale that I pickup or buy and fix, service, recondition.

He said he had 2 used that don't start now and he would give them to me. He says he would drop them off at my house. Two weeks later he calls me, says he has them in his truck and he's in front of my house. Great.

They are all together, 2 Toros, 3650 with the R-Tek 6.5hp engines, 20 yrs old, well used! He had used them when he worked for a huge multi state commercial landscaping and maintenance company called Brickman that does a lot of condo townhouse complexes. They then sold them to him when he left. So they have a lot of use on them! I sprayed some starting fluid in the carb, they did not start. Now is not the time to check them out further. What I can see is wrong with them, a broken and replaceable choke lever on one, both primer bulbs are shot, ignition key is missing from one, ignition switch is broken on the other, I know nothing about the belts.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Taryl suggests replacing the primer bulb with a better one that fits with minimal work:


----------

